# Spilled carbon into tank, help!



## kmz (Jun 27, 2010)

My toddler spilled a handful of carbon into one of my tanks yesterday. I vacuumed most of it out right away, picked out most of the loose bits and performed a 75% water change. There are still a few small pieces here and there mixed in with the gravel.

The water is now crystal clear, but I am worried that having some loose carbon in the tank will have negative long term effects.

It is a 75G tank, with an Eheim 2217 canister filter. 

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Carbon is in your filter, why would carbon in your tank be any different?

No It'll be perfectly fine, but if you don't remove it all sooner than later it will disolve into a dust and collect on fine filter floss, or sink into the gravel and be pulled out when you vacuum again.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It's OK, no biggy. Carbon is used to absorb any bad chemicals in your tank. The good thing is, yeah, your tank is clean now. The normal is, once it's done absorbing all that it can, it's complete inert. The bad is, if not removed, it will eventually decompose and will dump what it absorb back into your tank.
So I'd leave it in there for 2 weeks and then try to pick as much of them out as possible. The rest, just leave it to nature.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

